# Verbindung zur Datenbank schlägt fehl!!



## tithon (28. Dezember 2011)

hey leute,

hab ein dickes problem...hab mir vor 2tagen windows7 erneut drauf gemacht, jetz funktioniert meine verbindung zur datenbank über java nicht mehr, über den sql developer kann ich mich mit der datenbank verbinden und mit dem code, den ich vorher geschrieb hatte ging das bevor ich windows 7 neu drauf gemacht hab auch noch wunderbar, nur jetzt danach kommt immer die selbe fehlermeldung:


I/O Exception: The Network Adapter could not establish the connection
java.sql.SQLException: I/O Exception: The Network Adapter could not establish the connection
at oracle.jdbc.driver.SQLStateMapping.newSQLException (SQLStateMapping.java:74)
at oracle.jdbc.driver.DatabaseError.newSQLException(D atabaseError.java:110)
at oracle.jdbc.driver.DatabaseError.throwSqlException (DatabaseError.java:171)
at oracle.jdbc.driver.DatabaseError.throwSqlException (DatabaseError.java:227)
at oracle.jdbc.driver.DatabaseError.throwSqlException (DatabaseError.java:494)
at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CConnection.logon(T4CConnecti on.java:411)
at oracle.jdbc.driver.PhysicalConnection.<init>(Physi calConnection.java:490)
at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CConnection.<init>(T4CConnect ion.java:202)
at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CDriverExtension.getConnectio n(T4CDriverExtension.java:33)
at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver.connect(OracleDriv er.java:465)
at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
at Uebung9.HochschulApp_a.<init>(HochschulApp_a.java: 18)
at Uebung9.HochschulApp_a.main(HochschulApp_a.java:65 )
Es wurde keine Verbindung geöffnet.



also entweder hab ich nicht alles installiert, es fehlt noch was oder was weiß ich!
ich hoff ihr könnt mir helfen, hab auch in einem forum gelesen dass der DB Listener gestartet sein muss, wo könnte ich das nachschauen ob der gestartet ist?

gruß tithon


----------



## Akeshihiro (28. Dezember 2011)

Es scheint sich um eine Oracle Datenbank zu handeln. Da müsstest du zwei Dienste am Laufen haben, und zwar einmal den Listener und den Datenbankdienst an sich. Im Taskmanager kannst du im Reiter Dienste das nachschauen. Die Oracle-Dienste beginnen alle mit Oracle und die gesuchten Dienste enden eben auf Listener und bzw. wie deine Datenbank heißt. Wenn du dich mit dem SQL Developer verbinden kannst, dann schätze ich, dass du bei der Neuinstallation eine andere SID für die Datenbank genommen hast und dein Programm sich deswegen nicht mehr verbinden kann.


----------



## tithon (28. Dezember 2011)

also ich finde unter dem taskmanager keine oracle dienste, auch in der computerverwaltung sind keine die man starten könnte..
die datenbank SID hat immer noch den selben namen ;-) ich greif ja per vpn auf den server in der fh zu auf der die datenbank installiert ist...
also geh ich davon aus das ich noch etwas nicht installiert hab, oder was meinst?


----------



## tithon (28. Dezember 2011)

kann es denn sein das meine firewall einen port blockt?


----------



## Akeshihiro (29. Dezember 2011)

Achso, ich ging davon aus, dass du lokal eine Datenbank installiert hast. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann gibt es auch keine Dienste, klar ^^ Wenn es vor der Neuinstallation ging und nur die Neuinstallation der Grund ist, dann könnte eine Firewall schuld sein, ja. Hast du denn ausprobiert dich zu verbinden, wenn die Firewall aus ist? Wenn es dann klappt, dann blockt deine Firewall definitiv. Der Standard-Port für Oracle Datenbanken ist 1521, aber das muss ja nicht stimmen, wenn die Datenbank an deiner FH ist. Welcher Port das ist, siehste du auch an dem Connection-String in deinem Quellcode.


----------



## tithon (29. Dezember 2011)

ne funktioniert auch nicht....hab firewall ausgeschaltet, immer noch die selbe fehlermeldung..auserdem dürfte ich mich dann auch nicht mit dem sql developer mit der datenbank verbinden können, würde dann ja auch die firewall blockieren, oder?! port ist auch der standardport 1521...
kanns sein das ich jetz noch die falsche library mit eingebunden hab, hab ojdbc5 und ojdbc6 getestet...vllt fehlt da noch was, nur kann ich mir auch nicht so ganz vorstellen weils vorher mit dem ojdbc5 auch geklappt hat..


----------



## Akeshihiro (29. Dezember 2011)

Welche Lib verwendet denn deine SQL Developer Version? Vielleicht mal die ausprobieren. Und nicht beide Libs gleichzeitig verwenden, da dann "wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst" für den DB-Treiber heißt.


----------



## tithon (29. Dezember 2011)

also ich hab die ojdbc5 vom sql developer schon genommen, gleichzeitig hab ich die auch nicht verwendet...hab die natürlich getrennt getestet...hab jetzt echt kein plan woran das noch liegen kann...


----------



## tithon (30. Dezember 2011)

hat den sonst keiner noch eine ahnung woran das liegen kann?


----------

